# 300 pounds of mohair for sale @ $4/lb



## IowaLez (Mar 6, 2006)

I am so thrilled I can finally make my big announcement! One thing I really love doing, is putting people together for mutual benefit, like this situation.

Last Saturday I went to visit a small mohair store where I know the elderly owner. 

I was surprised to find her daughter and sister manning the store, which is being closed down by December for retirement. I knew she had sold off her 100+ angora goat herd so she could travel and go visit her grandchildren, but... Upon inquiry I found out she is dying and only has a few weeks left to live. She found out only three weeks ago that she was even sick, and her family is now gathering to her until she passes.:sob:

She has given me the rights to sell off her last 300+ pounds of raw, white mohair at a rock bottom special price of only $4 per pound for you, my friends here on HT. When I announce this to the larger world on Ravelry, I am raising the price to $5. The money goes to help pay her final expenses. 

This is a great deal, and you wonât see a price like this again anytime soon, anywhere. This is your opportunity to pick up a lifetime supply of fun fiber for cheap. And you're doing a kindness for her family.

*This offer is only good for the next 2 weeks, the deal then goes away. Please reserve your fiber ASAP, to make sure you get some. Payment needs to be in my hands by November 5th. I accept checks, money orders, cash, and Dwolla (preferred) or PayPal, for online payment. Please do not reserve fiber if you wonât have the money to me in time, unless you make special arrangements with me otherwise. I will be shipping the fleeces the week after the 10th, when I can get the bales home and start packing boxes, or sooner if it all sells out early.*

*Please email me your fiber requests at [email protected] and I will promptly respond.*

Please add actual shipping costs, plus $1 for the box, to your monetary calculations. *Email me your zipcode and how many pounds you want to purchase and I will happily give you a grand total.* I will ship by the least expensive method, UPS or USPS, unless you specify differently. Insurance and tracking number is additional, so tell me if you want either or both.

The mohair in question is still in huge burlap bales and is unsorted (not unskirted). I have seen the actual fleeces. The fleeces are mixed up, with the clip being yearling to fine or good adult, up to 4th year. It is not as fine as kid or pure yearling clip. In the US, most generic mohair roving is made from mixed grades, unless specified as kid or yearling. You can expect a 20% shrinkage rate in weight from scouring/carding of the fleeces. These fleeces have some VM in them, but wash and card up real nice. 

I have included photos of the mohair after washing and after carding into roving. This mohair is great for blending, dyed locks for art yarns, needle or wet felting, dollâs hair, Santa beards, and so forth. I will make sure you get a mixture of grades, so nobody gets stuck with 100% coarse stuff.

Any questions just holler at me.


----------



## jd4020 (Feb 24, 2005)

This is beautiful IL!! I would love to try some. I sent you a request.
Thanks for offering it and the opportunity to help out your friend. 
jd


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

Someone get Forerunner!


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

:ashamed:

The thought of spinning mohair intimidates me. :huh:


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

Blend it with your wool - no biggie! 

I just know how much you like mohair in your trademark sweaters. Just THINK!


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

Oh, believe me! I been thinkin' !


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

You can totally do this, FR! Get a pile of it and play. It's not like they won't grow more, and even the goofiest yarn can be used for *something*.


----------



## IowaLez (Mar 6, 2006)

FR,

You can do lots of fun things with mohair, and at this price you can play with it without spending a ton of $. I mean, 5 pounds is just $20! You can do a lot with that!

You can try lockspinning; and mohair blends nicely with many breeds of wool. You can blend with a coarse, strong Romney type and make legwarmers, or outerwear, or blend the finer locks with Corrie or such, for a wonderful halo effect in the finished yarn. Mohair dyes nicely, and you can dye the locks bright colors for use in art yarn effects.

Mohair is easy to scour, and it has much less lanolin than sheep's wool has in it.

You have some time to think about it, I've only sold 100 pounds so far.

Don't be afraid of the mohair! :happy2:


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

geez, how can you pass up this offer ?!?! Sorry to hear about the family crisis....


----------



## lathermaker (May 7, 2010)

Lez: I sent you an email. Why don't you increase my order to 10#. I'm thinking this is a once in a lifetime break.

Karla Moore
Gilbert, IA


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

oh my. How can I pass this up. I think I may need 5 or 10#. I will email you in the morning for sure!

WIHH --- how much of this will last a lifetime??? lol! I think I need to know.


----------



## Falls-Acre (May 13, 2009)

I sent you an e-mail. I'm very interested in trying out this fiber, though I'm really sorry about the reason for the sale.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

what is going to happen to the bunnies?


----------



## IowaLez (Mar 6, 2006)

If everybody who has reserved fleece comes through on payment, here and on Ravelry, I will have sold almost all the mohair. So get your inquiries to me quickly, before the rest of it is gone.

Bunnies? There are no bunnies, it's angora goats. The herd of goats was sold to a new owner somewhere in MN. They are fine, I'm sure.

The mohair family wants me to come get the fleeces on the 5th now, or asap. I told them it would be when I get enough money from people so I can write them a check for all of it and not bounce it. Of course I'm getting some for myself, too.


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

I emailed you yesterday , hope ya got it !


----------



## IowaLez (Mar 6, 2006)

Miz Mary said:


> I emailed you yesterday , hope ya got it !


No I did not get it. Why don't you PM me here, instead. My list is so long now it's getting confusing looking at all the various emails.

Sorry for any confusion!


----------



## IowaLez (Mar 6, 2006)

I made a typo mistake in my original post, in that I wrote November 5th, and I meant OCTOBER 5th. I apologize for my spastic brain fart and sorry typing hands.

I do need payment from people who have it reserved, so I know when to stop selling. I don't want to have anyone I'm counting on as a buyer to cancel on me and then not be able to pay for all the fiber. My goal is to dispose of all 300 pounds, with some to go for me, of course.


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

I got your email, and paypal'd you ! THANK YOU !!


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

I emailed you. Hope you got it! From [email protected] [YOUTUBE][/YOUTUBE]


----------



## IowaLez (Mar 6, 2006)

To everybody who has reserved fleece:

If you have inquired and got a quote from me, but haven't confirmed with me, or actually said "yes I definitely want the amount I asked about", you better do it fast.

The Ravelry mohair demand is high and coming in fast, and people are throwing money at me. 

If you have made payment arrangements with me, don't worry, you got your fiber order in okay. And Thank You to those people.


----------



## InHisName (Jan 26, 2006)

Sent a pm for 10 lbs.... looks lovely!


----------



## ariesgoat (Jul 27, 2010)

I sent you a PM yesterday with my order. Will pay by Paypal when I hear from you. Thanks for doing this.


----------



## IowaLez (Mar 6, 2006)

I just thought I would post that Ada has died. I got a text from her daughter at the cemetery a few minutes ago.


----------



## jd4020 (Feb 24, 2005)

Prayers for her family.
I sent you an e-mail yesterday, but will pm you also.
jd


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Oh so sorry to hear this Lezlie  Keeping her family in my thoughts


----------



## lathermaker (May 7, 2010)

Oh my... she really went quickly.....RIP Ada. I'll knit up something nice and donate it to Charity in your name...


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Lathermaker that's a really wonderful and special idea


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

IowaLez said:


> I just thought I would post that Ada has died. I got a text from her daughter at the cemetery a few minutes ago.


Prays for the family.


----------



## lathermaker (May 7, 2010)

Marchwind said:


> Lathermaker that's a really wonderful and special idea


Well, I kinda feel like I'm taking advantage of a bad situation by getting the fiber so cheap. it's the least I could do. Some little kidlets are going to have warm heads this winter.


----------

